# when its time



## Occa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a EXTREMELY tough question, close to all our hearts.

It brings tears to my eye and I have not even asked the Q.

I sit here with a GSD on each side of my chair.

I have a 12 yr old kind gentle lady(Occa) who has taken in our 8 week puppy(Cajun) as one of her own. 
Occa is teaching the pup more things then her human companions could ever think of.

When the time comes, I want to put her to rest at home and not in a vet's office.
I live in London, Ontario, Canada; not sure of the regulations + not ready to discuss option with her vet.

Any help would be appreciated.


Grant


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi grant, i think you'll want to make those inquiries (about the house calls issue), for when the time comes. most vets here in the states do, we also have mobile vets in large vans that make house calls for everything. i urge you to be ready now to discuss this, because then you'll be prepared for her needs when the time does come. give your "old, kind, gentle lady" a kiss on the forehead for me, i love the old ones so much, they are so special. i have one too.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I lost my beloved old guy who was 14 about a year ago last October. Thank god the vet came to my house. It was evening and i could see something was wrong. Kiss your old sweet girl for me too. They are someone special. I miss my dear sweet Dizan still. I hope you are no longer in pain and I will see you again someday my dear sweet baby. You and all of my pets deserve heaven way more then I ever will but i hope God will be merciful and let me see all your sweet wonderful faces again.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog will let you know when it's time.
before your dog lets you know it's time
you should speak to your Vet about a
home visit.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Most vets will do home visits, I think it's the les stressful option personally

If you're referring to regulations on burial it depends on where exactly you live, in or outside of the city. The easiest way is to cremate the body so you can keep them at home if you can't bury them on your property or find a pet cemetery nearby


----------

